# PPB Sunday 15th July '07



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

BOM Weather report looks great with 5-10kn breeze tomorrow morning.

I fancy heading out to try and find some fish 

Pinkies off Rickett's Point?

Drifting for big flatties out from Werribee?

Squid at Mornington?

Anyone keen?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Eberbachl i was thinking of a fish between altona to willy in the am i have heard of a few reports of good sized pinkies being caught around that area also reports of gummies  and lots of squid. There is also a good chance of flathead.

Will launch near the Altona pier at 6am try around the reef for a while then haed towards willy trolling as i go usually get some good pinkies and if luky salmon. 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds great!

...I've just got to figure out where the Altona Pier is


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I could be encouraged to get out for this one. 6:00 AM Altona pier eh? I'll see how I go. Hopefully I'll cya there.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

In addition to the morning - I was also considering going down to Patterson Lakes tonight once the kids are in bed, and having a flick to see if I could entice any Breambos to come aboard.



Anyone know what the lighting is like down at Patterson Lakes at night?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck all - looking forward to the reports.


----------

